# Bonnie ate a styrofoam peanut



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I took away her bully stick because she was panting and being so nuts about it, and she went into the box they came in and ate one of the styrofoam packing peanuts. What can I expect? She hasn't puked it yet, and she only ate one - will she be okay? She's finally settling down after we had a wrestling match with me trying to get the peanut out of her mouth before she chewed it up.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well was it the new kind that are made out of cornstarch? or real styrofoam? u can tell by taking one and putting it in water..also will depend on how much she chewed it up....if its in small pieces it should pass


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks Jaimie~~


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

depends on the size of the dog. 

I had one that would eat ear plugs. The kind that squeeze tiny small. She would poo it out. 

On a Small dog.. I might be considered. Keep an eye on her, etc. 

You'll be poo checking for a few days.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hope Bonnie chewed it into pieces.. then it should pass Ok. ...(I hadn't realized about what Jamie said about the new peanuts being made of cornstarch!! )
Linda.. guess you'll be on poop patrol all right!
Praying all is fine and will be looking for your update!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

it was cornstarch! yay it dissolved in water..the corstarch ones are shaped like cheese puffs...the styrofoam ones are usually S shaped. pixel likes to munch on the cornstarch ones b/c they smell like popcorn...i catch her in them all the time. what a mess they make but harmless!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

So glad it was cornstarch


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> it was cornstarch! yay it dissolved in water..the corstarch ones are shaped like cheese puffs...the styrofoam ones are usually S shaped. pixel likes to munch on the cornstarch ones b/c they smell like popcorn...i catch her in them all the time. what a mess they make but harmless!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















I'm so relieved! Thanks again for your help and your brain, Jaimie. And thanks to all for the good thoughts and warm wishes.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Whew!!! what a relief!!! .. so glad you can now relax !!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> it was cornstarch! yay it dissolved in water..the corstarch ones are shaped like cheese puffs...the styrofoam ones are usually S shaped. pixel likes to munch on the cornstarch ones b/c they smell like popcorn...i catch her in them all the time. what a mess they make but harmless!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I've actually eaten them myself. They disolve immediately (the corn starch ones). So they are not only to help the environment, they are helping Bonnie Marie
















Lovies to you, Linda and Bonnie


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

don't they just do anything for a bully stick







sometimes they can get you in trouble. I'm so happy that she is ok


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

> Yep, I've actually eaten them myself. They disolve immediately (the corn starch ones). So they are not only to help the environment, they are helping Bonnie Marie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh you ate one?! Why? Was it good?









Linda--glad Miss Bonnie will be okay!


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

> it was cornstarch! yay it dissolved in water..the corstarch ones are shaped like cheese puffs...the styrofoam ones are usually S shaped. pixel likes to munch on the cornstarch ones b/c they smell like popcorn...i catch her in them all the time. what a mess they make but harmless!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yuck these are horrible, Marrie and Tiki cannot keep away from them and they get all sticky and stick to their hair


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> don't they just do anything for a bully stick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so true, Fay - she would have done anything to get to that bullystick - including eating the stuff it was packed in.














I've been ignoring her all night after our tug of war trying to get it out of her mouth. It must have dissolved while it was in there, because by the time I could pry open her jaws, there was nothing left. I'm still just







that it was nothing serious.



Hey Deb - just curious - when you eat these, do you accompany with a white or red wine???























Oh god, I'm cracking myself up again.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so glad Bonnies "peanut" was a good peanut.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=350273
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasn't bad. A little guacamole would have been nice, though









I use to mess with my clients. When they would pick up equipment, which just arrived, I would open the box, and while we were talking, I would start eating them like potato chips









One guy started bringing me lunch


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Linda I am so pleased that Bonnie ate the safe peanut









Deb, do you accompany those peanuts with a good salsa dip? I would say they would need something to improve the taste somewhat


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

[/QUOTE] 




Hey Deb - just curious - when you eat these, do you accompany with a white or red wine???























Oh god, I'm cracking myself up again.















[/QUOTE]

Are you kidding?? White Wine with Cornstarch Peanuts??? Surely you jest


----------

